# Accidental Felting Job



## lizflowers42 (Jan 17, 2013)

How does one accidentally felt a project you ask?  Not understanding your fiber content is usually the first way to do it.

Back story: Just learned how to knit in 2007 (and I haven't advanced much from this), but I finally mastered the garter, stockinette, and rib stitches.  I found the perfect pattern in a library book and set to it to make my short haired doxie a winter sweater.  South Bend can get a large amount of lake effect snow in the winter in a short period of time, so little man needs to stay warm when he goes out in the snow, that usually is deeper than he is high.

Being the recycler I am people give me things.  I had a large stash of yarn and I found 2 skeins of yarn that did not have labels on them.  They were worsted weight and I had no idea they were 100% wool.

I knit, purled, and stitched together a sweet little sleeveless sweater for my Ollie.  After 2 days of being on the road, I was done.  Once home, I put it on Ollie and it was too big.  So the brilliant idea was, maybe if I wash and dry it, it will fit!

Unfortunately, not knowing this was wool, once I took it out of the washing machine with some other t-shirts I realized my mistake.  It had gotten very tight.  I attempted to loosen and air dry, however it was too late.

Being the good sport my little guy is he allowed me to snap his photo.  Later I went to Petsmart and purchased a pre-made doggie coat, that was water repellent.


----------



## Genny (Jan 17, 2013)

Aww!! The look on his face is priceless LOL
Our doxie, Uncle Buck, will only let us dress him up in pink & purple clothes.


----------



## sweethavenarts (Jan 17, 2013)

That doggie!!
Yea if you want to felt something to shrink to a particular size, you gotta watch it like a hawk and check it every 5-10 mins. 
Also, if you know how to knit and purl, you can pretty much do any knitting pattern. Really.


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 17, 2013)

I LOVE that picture!  Truely priceless and made me laugh (which I needed)!!!  We have a Doxi/Yorkie mix.  He looks like a doxie though and I have seen that look many a times


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 17, 2013)

This incident occurred in 2008.  I still pull this photo out when I need a pick me up!

Moral of the story: You learn from your mistakes!


----------



## Desert Karen (Jan 19, 2013)

OH if looks could kill!!!


----------



## Relle (Jan 19, 2013)

Ollie doesn't look too happy. I use to have a black/tan daschund, they get some funny looks on their litte faces.


----------



## Relle (Jan 19, 2013)

Genny said:


> Aww!! The look on his face is priceless LOL
> Our doxie, Uncle Buck, will only let us dress him up in pink & purple clothes.


 
Whats going on there Genny - pink and purple.:shh:


----------



## Genny (Jan 20, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Whats going on there Genny - pink and purple.:shh:



He's...unique :crazy:


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 20, 2013)

Nope he doesn't look happy at all, lol. Maybe it's because he's not wearing pink and purple like Uncle Buck! I didn't know Doxie's had signature colors....


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 20, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Ollie doesn't look too happy. I use to have a black/tan daschund, they get some funny looks on their litte faces.



He is the most unique dog I have ever had.  Love him to pieces! And the sounds he makes...goodness, he's hysterical!


----------



## maya (Jan 20, 2013)

oh my! he has a hysterical look on his face. I have felted things by accident too. but it may have been worth it to see that face.


----------

